# davetcan's axe, should be done tomorrow.



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I should have this one finished up for Dave by tomorrow.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Gorgeous, and I can't wait to get my hands on it. :food-smiley-004: :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Gorgeous, and I can't wait to get my hands on it. :food-smiley-004: :food-smiley-004:


What I find interesting is that in your avitar you are standing within three feet of where the guitar pics were taken.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats pretty shweeet! 

Set neck?

AJC


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Super nice looking guitar lowtones !! :rockon:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Thats pretty shweeet!
> 
> Set neck?
> 
> AJC


Yes it is .


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

seksy:food-smiley-004:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Excellent work.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

skelf said:


> Excellent work.


Thanks skelf. I've been to your website, coming from you that is a heck of a complement. I just plugged it in last night. Dave chose Wolfetone, Greywolf pickups. Absolutely fabulous. I've just ordered another set from him for one of my own guitars.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Thanks skelf. I've been to your website, coming from you that is a heck of a complement. I just plugged it in last night. Dave chose Wolfetone, Greywolf pickups. Absolutely fabulous. I've just ordered another set from him for one of my own guitars.


I also have a set of Wolfe's P90's in a LP. Unbelievable, the man really knows his stuff, plus he's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Got the guitar for a test drive today. It sounds as good as it looks. Wolfetones are superb and the guitar just helps them right along, extremely resonant. Just need to make a few tweaks to the neck and it will be perfect.
Mark's getting really good at this stuff :rockon2:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Looking great Lowtones. I love it in that blue. Very nice!


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats one kick ass guitar guys, excellent work Lowtones! :rockon:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

so, lowtones, did you make the guitar? or were you just doing a pup upgrade or something:confused-smiley-010


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> so, lowtones, did you make the guitar? or were you just doing a pup upgrade or something:confused-smiley-010


He made it all.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

davetcan said:


> He made it all.


 wow.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

since I'm never gonna be able to afford one of these, i'm gonna have to figure out how to make my own.:rockon2:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> so, lowtones, did you make the guitar? or were you just doing a pup upgrade or something:confused-smiley-010


Thanks for asking. I did in fact make the guitar start to finish. Of course ,I purchased the electronics & hardware, everything else I made including the birds eye maple cover & jack plate. I must however get some machine screws with a nicer looking heads for those items. That was all Canadian Tire had when I went to get them on Sat evening. I used threaded brass inserts & machine screws instead of the usual wood screws.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Thanks for asking. I did in fact make the guitar start to finish. Of course ,I purchased the electronics & hardware, everything else I made including the birds eye maple cover & jack plate. I must however get some machine screws with a nicer looking heads for those items. That was all Canadian Tire had when I went to get them on Sat evening. I used threaded brass inserts & machine screws instead of the usual wood screws.


that's really incredible, how do you make the maple top?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> that's really incredible, how do you make the maple top?


The maple cap was a two inch thick piece of flamed maple eight inches wide. I split the two inch thickness and opened up the pieces like a book. Hence the term book matched. I glued them together then ran them throught the thickness planer until I had both sides true. I then glued the maple to the mahogany. Routed out the neck pocket, pickup cavities & control cavity on the back. Then I cut out the guitar shape. I routed a small rabbit around the edge of the the maple leaving a little ledge 1/4 inch thick at the edge. The rest was hand shaped with a wood rasp & sandpaper. Also the neck was hand shaped with a wood rasp & sandpaper. Takes a while but you can't do much damage taking your time with hand tools.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Takes a while but you can't do much damage taking your time with had tools.


Believe me, I could.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A few pics I took tonight.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

very nice. This might've already been asked, but what pups are in it?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> very nice. This might've already been asked, but what pups are in it?


Wolfetone Greywolfe's with Alnico 2 magnets. Sound amazing.

http://www.wolfetone.com/products.html


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

That is a super nice guitar !!! Really nice job. You will be proud of that one.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I glued them together then ran them throught the thickness planer until I had both sides true.


Did you actually use a thickness *planer* or thickness *sander*? I wouldn't throw a nice pice of maple like that through a thickness planer, I'd fear the cutters would rip up the flames. 



Lowtones said:


> Takes a while but you can't do much damage taking your time with hand tools.


You _can_ do damage if you don't know what you're doing, but handtools are so much funner! :food-smiley-004:

Sweet guitar, too. I never got around to making a PRS styled guitar when I was still interested in guitar making.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> Did you actually use a thickness *planer* or thickness *sander*? I wouldn't throw a nice pice of maple like that through a thickness planer, I'd fear the cutters would rip up the flames.
> 
> 
> You _can_ do damage if you don't know what you're doing, but handtools are so much funner! :food-smiley-004:
> ...


I use a thickness planer. Haven't had a problem yet. Very sharp blades, small cuts and quality planer. Although I was just checking out my brothers sander yesterday. He has a friend who makes very expensive violins, violas & cellos who often comes over to uses his sander to sand his tops and backs to the starting thickness. I'm thinking that I might just get one sometime.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

I have one, though it just collects dust. As soon as I saved up the money and bought it I began loosing interest in guitar making, and have only really used it twice. It's the Performax 16/32 Plus. Good value machine. I'm currently trying to sell it.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> I have one, though it just collects dust. As soon as I saved up the money and bought it I began loosing interest in guitar making, and have only really used it twice. It's the Performax 16/32 Plus. Good value machine. I'm currently trying to sell it.


That's too bad. You will probably take a beating on the price. Used tools no matter how new usually go for about 50 percent of the new price. What were you thinking for an asking price?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Mark, sorry to break in and interupt this potential deal but can you make it to Colins for practice on Monday night? We had Dave and a couple of his friends over tonight, we missed you. 'nuff said.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Hey Mark, sorry to break in and interupt this potential deal but can you make it to Colins for practice on Monday night? We had Dave and a couple of his friends over tonight, we missed you. 'nuff said.


Sorry Dave, Things have been delayed here. I won't get in until Monday night. I will make myself available any other evening of the week. 

p.s. nice to be missed though.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Sorry Dave, Things have been delayed here. I won't get in until Monday night. I will make myself available any other evening of the week.
> 
> p.s. nice to be missed though.


Looks like Thursday is our only other shot before the gig. See you then.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> What were you thinking for an asking price?


I'm asking $1000 obo. There are $1400 new.


----------



## JaredScott (Aug 4, 2006)

*congrats to Lowtones & davetcan*

congrats on the sweet axe you have there 

i would definately love to have a "machine" like that on my hands...
maybe one day ...


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

Just curious....

Why are all the saddles at the end of their travel at the back of the bridge?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

FrogRick12 said:


> Just curious....
> 
> Why are all the saddles at the end of their travel at the back of the bridge?


Because I hadn't adjusted them yet. I was taking off on a business trip and I let Dave have the guitar to mess around with for a few of weeks while I was away and let the neck settle in. I would then do any required tweaks and proper setup when I returned. The saddles were in that position because I was contemplating changing the neck angle and was just seeing how much room I had to play with and still be able to keep the intonation with the bridge in that position. I'm not sure why I didn't put them back. Anyway I wouldn't normally let a guitar out of the shop not properly set up but Dave is a close friend and I was going to be away for a while so I let him have it the way that it was until I got back. They are now pretty much dead center of the bridge with the intonation properly set.


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool.

I can't help but think how nickle pickup covers would compliment that beautiful blue flame!

I'm droolin'...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

FrogRick12 said:


> Cool.
> 
> I can't help but think how nickle pickup covers would compliment that beautiful blue flame!
> 
> I'm droolin'...


You're right, they would look very nice. If the neck tweak works out as well as we hoped then I should have it back soon. It sounds amazing and is very comfortable to wear, only weighs about 7lbs.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> You're right, they would look very nice. If the neck tweak works out as well as we hoped then I should have it back soon. It sounds amazing and is very comfortable to wear, only weighs about 7lbs.


The neck worked out perfectly. I just need to put a couple of more coats of tung oil on the neck where I was working on it. I'm in the lounge in the Airport right now and will be home this evening. I leave again on Sunday but it will be done before that. The action is pretty low so you might want to adjust it up a bit.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> The neck worked out perfectly. I just need to put a couple of more coats of tung oil on the neck where I was working on it. I'm in the lounge in the Airport right now and will be home this evening. I leave again on Sunday but it will be done before that. The action is pretty low so you might want to adjust it up a bit.


Great! I took a spin out your way today and dropped off Cheryls pie plate and that white pearl guard I keep forgetting to give you. They're on the chair on the front porch.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Great! I took a spin out your way today and dropped off Cheryls pie plate and that white pearl guard I keep forgetting to give you. They're on the chair on the front porch.


Thanks, shouldn't you have been at work?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Thanks, shouldn't you have been at work?


Vacation baby  

Of course I'm just working around the house. :frown:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow that is sure a beauty to add to the collection... nice guitar Dave should keep you working out for a while. Nice work Lowtones, you did good....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

David St Hubbins said:


> Wonderful job on that guitar. Very nice. Wish it was in my stable.


had it out at a bar gig on Saturday, my first and the guitars first. Played great and sounded great (no help from me). Sure drew a lot of attention at the break, there were guitar players crawling out of the woodwork :smile: 
Mark has done a good thing and the Wolfetone humbuckers really sound great. Mark was on bass and when we closed out the oncore set with a slow blues he had a grin from ear to ear so I know he was pleased to see it in action.

(maybe I should pay him now) :wink:


----------

